# Male cockatiel sitting on the bottom of the cage



## gothronicia (Sep 18, 2015)

Why does my male cocatiel sit on the bottom of the cage like that? Basically he comes out for some short time in the morning and then the whole day (when I am at home) the cage is open but he just sits on the bottom of the cage until it's time to bed around 22.00.

It started again after we removed a red piece of round textile cord from his cage that he passionately loved, kissed, sang to. previously he had a soft toy that we removed after getting another bird. He is a textile-lover . We can't really have even the textile covered flexible perches in the cage. He will start to kiss and love the perch. 

He is quite agressive when Pipi comes near the cage, jumps up and rushes to drive her away. 

Should I use some other material for covering the cage bottom so he would not "nest" there?
Should I put them to bed at 20.00 so they will get 12h sleep instead of 10h?

I am basically fine with the way he is, building stuff, exept that he tends to get bit to agressive, protective and it does not really help to bond with the new bird.

But the amasing thing that has happend is that I can actually pet him and rub his head since the beginning of December - it was impossible for 12 years! It seems like the example of Pipi letting herself being rubbed made him want it too.


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

Does he walk around some or is he just sitting? If he is just sitting all day, maybe he is injured?


----------



## gothronicia (Sep 18, 2015)

He also walks around, comes up to the perch to eat, etc. he does not seem to be ill or anything.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

He seems extremely hormonal and nesty. I would start longer night treatment to see if it helps reduce his hormones.

You will want to read this sticky if you haven't already: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------



## gothronicia (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok, thank you! How long should the long nights period be to see some improvement? Would it be ok in the long run to keep the long nights "forever"?

Thanks for the link!:grey tiel:earl:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It can take up to a couple of weeks to see any changes, but ultimately it depends on the individual. And yes, I'd say it's fine to continue the long nights for as long as needed. I try to sustain an 11 - 12 hour night for my flock, since they can get quite nesty and hormonal if their nights are any shorter than this.


----------

